# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages Dutch  Poor Old Dutch Lounge

## strawberryfynch

It's such an awesome language, one of the ones on my list. COME ON PEOPLE POST!!!!  ::

----------


## SoeurSourire

> It's such an awesome language, one of the ones on my list. COME ON PEOPLE POST!!!!

 Ik denk dat ik

----------


## Venkat

Ik ben ook een Belg, maar heb dit forum nog maar net ontdekt.

----------


## BabaYaga

Hey Venkat, welkom.   ::   
Dit is inderdaad niet het drukste forum (om het zachtjes uit te drukken   ::  ). Vroeger waren hier wel een paar mensen die Nederlands leerden, maar die zijn blijkbaar verdwenen....   ::

----------


## Olga30dec

Hallo allemaal, 
Ik wil graag Nederlands leren! Ik ben vooral ge

----------


## Olga30dec

Nog steeds niemand? hmmm... jammer! 
Ja, ik heb een vraag: 
Hoe kan ik "tomboy" in het Nederlands vertalen? 
Alvast bedankt!

----------


## headpin

> Nog steeds niemand? hmmm... jammer! 
> Ja, ik heb een vraag: 
> Hoe kan ik "tomboy" in het Nederlands vertalen? 
> Alvast bedankt!

 in welke zin zou je dit willen gebruiken?

----------


## Olga30dec

Hoi! 
Iemand vroeg me of ik een * tomboy* geweest ben (of ben geweest?) toen ik klein was.
Toen niet, maar nu waarschijnlijk een beetje wel, want ik hou van de vechtsport. 
Misschien bestaat er helemaal geen special Nederlands woord? 
Groetjes 
P.S. Wil je me even corrigeren/verbeteren?

----------


## headpin

> Hoi! 
> Iemand vroeg me of ik een * tomboy* geweest ben (of ben geweest?) toen ik klein was.
> Toen niet, maar nu waarschijnlijk een beetje wel, want ik hou van de vechtsport. 
> Misschien bestaat er helemaal geen special Nederlands woord? 
> Groetjes 
> P.S. Wil je me even corrigeren/verbeteren?

 tomboy = wilde meid

----------


## Olga30dec

Bedankt Headpin! 
Verder geen correcties of opmerkingen? Ik weet dat ik niet helemaal vlot schrijf of om eerlijk met mezelf te zijn helemaal niet.   ::   Kan je het ook verbeteren?  
Ik heb nog paar vragen. Gisteren was een boek aan het lezen en ik heb een paar zinnen tegen gekomen. Ik twijfel over de betekennis.  *Er is geen speld tussen te krijgen.
Het staat buiten kijf.* 
Alvast bedankt!

----------


## headpin

> Bedankt Headpin! 
> Verder geen correcties of opmerkingen? Ik weet dat ik niet helemaal vlot schrijf en om eerlijk te zijn met mezelf helemaal niet.  Kan je het ook verbeteren?) 
> Ik heb nog paar vragen. Gisteren was ik een boek aan het lezen en ik ben een paar zinnen tegen gekomen. Ik twijfel over de betekenis.  *Er is geen speld tussen te krijgen.
> Het staat buiten kijf.* 
> Alvast bedankt!

 beste Olga, 
je schrijft heel goed en verzorgd nederlands, ik ken veel "native's" die een stuk minder goed en vlot schrijven! 
Er is geen speld tussen te krijgen = de uitleg of argumentatie is 100% correct. 
Het staat buiten kijf = het is zeker, er is geen discussie mogelijk

----------


## Olga30dec

Hoi Headpin, 
Harstikke bedankt voor het uitleg! 
Kan je iets over deze uitdrukkingen zeggen?   *
1) Het is een grote bek achter het hek. 
2) Ik voel het aan mijn water
3) Ik doe of mijn neus bloedt
4) Een pak voor je broek geven 
5) Nu valt het kwartje*  
Dat is niet zozeer dat ik het helemaal niet begrijp, als wel nog lastig om te gebruiken.  
Kun je misschien uitleggen in welke situates kunnen wij ze gebruiken en enkele voorbeelden geven? 
Groetjes,
Alvast bedankt! 
P.S. Ik ben trouwens een beetje in de war met de constructie *niet zozeer ... als wel* Heb ik het verkeerd geschreven?

----------


## Axystos

Ik doe eens een uitlegpoging.  ::  
2) "Ik voel het instinctief/intu

----------


## Olga30dec

Hoi Axystos, 
Bedankt voor je poging! Alles is duidelijk.   ::   
Wat betreft de eerste zin, hier heb ik een context teruggevonden.
Het komt van uit: "Komt een vrouw bij de docter" door Kluun  _"Wil je er liever mee stopen? vraag ik stoer.
Nee, zucht ze, natuurlijk wil ik niet stoppen"
...
Ik weet dat het gemeen is, maar ik spreek het heel bewust uit.
...
En het is een grote bek achter het hek. Ik weet dat Roos me nooit in de steek zal laten"_ 
Groetjes,
Olichka

----------


## headpin

> Hoi Axystos, 
> Bedankt voor je poging! Alles is duidelijk.    
> Wat betreft de eerste zin, hier heb ik een context teruggevonden.
> Het komt van uit: "Komt een vrouw bij de docter" door Kluun  _"Wil je er liever mee stopen? vraag ik stoer.
> Nee, zucht ze, natuurlijk wil ik niet stoppen"
> ...
> Ik weet dat het gemeen is, maar ik spreek het heel bewust uit.
> ...
> En het is een grote bek achter het hek. Ik weet dat Roos me nooit in de steek zal laten"_ 
> ...

 iemand zegt wel dat hij iets zal doen, maar doet het uiteindelijk niet.
(vlaams = een grote mond maar een klein hartje) 
grtz

----------


## Olga30dec

Weer bedankt! 
Dus *Het is een grote bek achter het hek* wordt niet vaak gebruikt?
Of helemaal niet? 
Kunnen jullie *niet zozeer... als wel* uitleggen?
Als ik bijvoorbeeld schrijf *Ik ben niet zozeer moe als wel lui* dan is het makkelijk. 
Maar als ik probeer zoiets als *Dat is niet zozeer dat ik het helemaal niet begrijp, als wel lastig om te gebruiken* te schrijven dan wordt het wel ingewikkeld.  
Sorry voor de ingewikkelde zinnen.
Groetjes, 
Olga

----------


## headpin

> Weer bedankt! 
> Dus *Het is een grote bek achter het hek* wordt niet vaak gebruikt?
> Of helemaal niet? 
> Kunnen jullie *niet zozeer... als wel* uitleggen?
> Als ik bijvoorbeeld schrijf *Ik ben niet zozeer moe als wel lui* dan is het makkelijk. 
> Maar als ik probeer zoiets als *Dat is niet zozeer dat ik het helemaal niet begrijp, als wel lastig om te gebruiken* te schrijven dan wordt het wel ingewikkeld.  
> Sorry voor de ingewikkelde zinnen.
> Groetjes, 
> Olga

 Het is niet dat ik het niet begrijp, maar wel lastig om te gebruiken. 
De 'basisconstructie' is eigenlijk: NIET ..., MAAR ... 
de MAAR kan soms vervangen worden door een synoniem, bv ALS WEL. 
hopelijk wordt het zo een beetje duidelijker voor je

----------


## Olga30dec

Bedankt voor het uitleg! 
Wat betekenen de volgende uitdrukkingen? Kun je ook een voorbeeld geven?  *in het stof bijten
berouw komt na de zonde*  
Alvast bedankt!

----------


## headpin

> Bedankt voor het uitleg! 
> Wat betekenen de volgende uitdrukkingen? Kun je ook een voorbeeld geven?  *in het stof bijten
> berouw komt na de zonde*  
> Alvast bedankt!

 in het stof bijten = een blauwtje lopen = het gewenste resultaat niet bereiken of verliezen
bv: iemand doet zijn best om te winnen, maar verliest. 
berouw komt na de zonde = spijt hebben na iets verkeerd gedaan te hebben  
grtz
pinne

----------


## Designation: One

Ach, laat ik ook maar eens een bijdrage leveren.  
"*Het is een grote bek achter het hek.*" 
Volgens mij is dit iets zeggen/roepen terwijl je weet dat het toch geen gevolgen voor je heeft.  
Bijvoorbeeld: Roepen dat je van Amsterdam naar Moskou zult lopen als Belgie in 2010 wereldkampioen voetbal wordt.   ::   
One

----------


## Olga30dec

Bedankt One, 
Het klopt ook volgens de context. 
Ik heb meer vragen. Kan je de voorbeelden met betekennis voor de volgende uitdrukkingen geven?  *Dat slaat als een tang op een varken.
Zo lustig zijn als een vogeltje dat koe heet.
Wat weet een boer van saffraa*n. 
Alvast bedankt!

----------


## Designation: One

Hallo Olga  *Dat slaat als een tang op een varken.*  
Als je iets zegt wat 'nergens op slaat'. Wat totaal niet aansluit bij de vraag of situatie.  
Bijvoorbeeld: Als ik aan jou vraag 'wat is 2+2 ?' en jij zegt '5', dan is dat 'gewoon' fout. Als jij zegt 'groen' dan 'slaat dat als een tang op een varken'   *Zo lustig zijn als een vogeltje dat koe heet.* 
Oei, van die uitdrukking heb ik nog nooit gehoord. Ik kan er ook niets van maken. Heb je een context voor me ?   *Wat weet een boer van saffraan.* 
Deze uitdrukking ken ik ook al niet. Ik kan er wel een gooi naar doen.  
Letterlijk is dit de tegenstelling tussen simpel (een boer) en geraffineerd/fijn (saffraan). 
In het algemeen denk ik dat deze uitdrukking wordt gebruikt als iemand commentaar levert op iets buiten zijn 'vakgebied'.  
Bijvoorbeeld als een man zegt dat 'het bevallen van een drieling niet pijnlijk is'.  
Sorry voor de rare voorbeelden. Ik kan nu even niet anders verzinnen. Hopelijk heb je er toch iets aan. 
One

----------


## Olga30dec

Hallo One, 
Bedankt voor het uitleg! De voorbeelden zijn heel erg duidelijk, vooral over 2+2=groen moest ik lachen. 
Ik heb wel een beetje opgezocht en *Zo lustig zijn als een vogeltje dat koe heet* betekent 'erg loom zijn' 
Volgens mij wordt deze uitdrukking vooral in Vlanderen gebruikt, daarom is het niet bekend in Nederland. Ik neem aan dat jij vanuit Nederland komt, toch? Ik leer Nederlands die in Nederland gesproken wordt, maar ik vind het altijd leuk om Vlaamse/Nederlandse spreekworden te leren. 
Ken jij een leuke spreekwoorden? 
Alvast bedankt, 
Olga 
P.S. Correcties? Verbeteringen?

----------


## Designation: One

> Bedankt voor (het) *de* uitleg! De voorbeelden zijn heel erg duidelijk, vooral (over) *om* 2+2=groen moest ik lachen. 
> Ik heb (*het*) wel een beetje opgezocht en *Zo lustig zijn als een vogeltje dat koe heet* betekent 'erg loom zijn' 
> Volgens mij wordt deze uitdrukking vooral in Vla*a*nderen gebruikt, daarom is het niet bekend in Nederland. Ik neem aan dat jij (vanuit) *uit* Nederland komt, toch? Ik leer *het* Nederlands (die) *dat*  in Nederland gesproken wordt, maar ik vind het altijd leuk om Vlaamse/Nederlandse spreekwo*o*rden te leren. 
> Ken jij een *aantal* leuke spreekwoorden? Of: Ken je leuke spreekwoorden.

 Hoi Olga,  
Jarenlang heb ik me ervan kunnen weerhouden om spelfouten in andermans berichten te verbeteren. Ik ga er maar vanuit dat het hier gewenst is. 
Ik ben niet zo'n spreekwoordenkenner, dus als ik een aantal 'leuke' moet  noemen, moet ik die ook via google opzoeken  ::  
Vooruit, 1-tje dan. "De koe in de kont kijken". Raad eerst maar eens wat je denkt dat het betekent  ::   
One 
P.S. Als ik ooit net zo goed Russisch kan schrijven als jij Nederlands, mag ik mijn handjes dichtknijpen.

----------


## SoeurSourire

> ... 
> Ik heb wel een beetje opgezocht en *Zo lustig zijn als een vogeltje dat koe heet* betekent 'erg loom zijn' 
> Volgens mij wordt deze uitdrukking vooral in Vlanderen gebruikt, daarom is het niet bekend in Nederland. ..

 Ik ben van Vlaanderen, maar van de uitdrukking "Zo lustig als een vogeltje dat koe heet" heb ik nog nooit gehoord. Ik ben vrijwel zeker dat het wellicht een hele ouderwetse uitdrukking is die tegenwoordig niet meer gebruikt wordt. 
Als je nog wat spreekwoorden in het Vlaams wil leren, kan ik je er wel enkele geven !

----------


## Malinwa

Ook voor mij (als Vlaming) een totaal onbekend spreekwoord.  Hopelijk komt er weer wat leven in dit topic.   ::

----------


## BabaYaga

Ik heb er ook nog nooit van gehoord - maar 't is wel een grappige uitdrukking.   ::   
Da's altijd gevaarlijk met uitdrukkingen in een vreemde taal - we halen ze uit een boek, maar wie zegt dat het up to date is?  En was degene die het boek geschreven heeft up to date met de taal? Ik heb zo ook al heel vreemde Russische uitdrukkingen gevonden, waar m'n Russische vrienden nog nooit van gehoord hadden.   ::   
We kunnen Olga misschien helpen door onze favoriete uitdrukkingen hier te posten - dan is ze er tenminste zeker van dat het uitdrukkingen zijn die nog gebruikt worden....   ::   
Zoals: *Een kat een kat noemen:* rechtuit de waarheid zeggen, de waarheid onder ogen zien. 
En wat betreft _"Bijvoorbeeld als een man zegt dat 'het bevallen van een drieling niet pijnlijk is'. "_ (  ::  ): *De beste stuurlui staan aan wal:* de mensen die de grootste mond opzetten over hoe iets moet, zijn vaak diegenen die er niets van afweten.  
Roll on......  ::

----------


## Malinwa

*En nu komt de aap uit de mouw* : de waarheid komt aan het licht

----------


## SoeurSourire

Goed idee ! 
Deze vind ik ook grappig :  *Oude koeien uit de sloot halen* : praten over dingen die niet langer relevant zijn of herinneringen ophalen aan pijnlijke zaken

----------


## lowlander

> *Zo lustig zijn als een vogeltje dat koe heet* betekent 'erg loom zijn'

 Ik heb deze nog nooit gehoord  ::  
Heb je vragen over Nederlands? Laat het  mij weten!   ::

----------


## lowlander

*Holle vaten klinken het hardst* = Mensen die de minste kennis ergens over hebben, verkondigen vaak het meest nadrukkelijk hun mening.  *Wat van ver komt is lekker* = Iets wat van ver komt, is bijzonder. Daarom denkt men dat het ook beter zal zijn.  *Beter een goede buur dan een verre vriend* = Een goede relatie onderhouden met je buurman, is beter dan met iemand die ver van je woont.

----------


## SoeurSourire

*van een mug een olifant maken* = erg overdrijven, zich druk maken om niets *zich gedragen als een olifant in een porseleinwinkel* = erg lomp zijn, zich niet diplomatisch opstellen *de klok horen luiden maar de klepel niet vinden* = willen meepraten over iets maar niet op de hoogte zijn

----------


## Scholes

Nou het lijkt erop dat het weer heel erg stil is hier. Wilde toch even een berichtje schrijven om te laten weten dat hier toch nog een Nederlander is   ::

----------


## -Эрвин-

Hier nog een Nederlander!  ::

----------


## Gollandski Yozh

Een epidemie zelfs...   ::

----------


## Hollander

Weer een Nederlander die een poging doet.......  ::  
vragen over nederlands?? Laat het weten.......

----------


## fabriciocarraro

Hallo allemaal! 
Ik ben Braziliaans en ben ik Nederlands voor sommige maanden aan het leren! Ik hoop dat in de toekomst ga ik in Nederland wonen. =) 
Mijn Nederlands is nog slechts, maar gauw ga ik het prima spreken. =)

----------


## fabriciocarraro

Niemand hier? =P

----------


## Dr. Deejay

Ik ben er  ::  Je Nederlands is best goed, als je iemand wilt om Nederlands te spreken, voeg me maar toe op msn  ::

----------


## fabriciocarraro

> Ik ben er  Je Nederlands is best goed, als je iemand wilt om Nederlands te spreken, voeg me maar toe op msn

 Dank je wel, Dr. Deejay! 
Ik heb je toegevoegd op MSN. =)

----------

